# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Jak zgubić brzuch, co jeść i kiedy ;)?

## Piter1996

Witam, mam na imię Piotr mam 19 lat mój wzrost to 174 cm a waga 90 Kg. Jestem świadom tego iż jest to nadwaga, a więc przechodząc do sedna sprawy chciałbym się dowiedzieć, co jeść ,czego mi nie wolno, i kiedy jeść  :Smile:  i jak zgubić ten mój "bojler" :Smile: , jeśli będzie trzeba, podeśle zdj, z "wyglądem mojego przodu, po napięciu wszystkich mięśni", chciałbym to na prawdę zgubić :Smile:  dziękuje i czekam

----------


## monia86

mniej skrobi, cukru. Więcej warzyw, odstaw mięso na jakiś czas. Zacznij się ruszać. Przynajmniej 2 razy w tygodniu.

----------


## ksylitolEU

Przede wszystkim jedz 3 regularne posiłki, z obfitym śniadaniem i lekką kolacją zjedzoną do 20. Zrezygnuj z produktów wysoce przetworzonych, zawierających dużo cukrów prostych jak słodycze czy słodkie napoje. Polecam po każdym posiłku pić napar z mięty lub zielonej herbaty w celu usprawnienia trawienia. Do tego 2 razy w tygodniu godzinny trening na siłowni, bieganie lub pływanie.

----------


## anitaxnowak

Odpuść alkohol, cukier napoje gazowane i rzeczy smażone  :Smile:  Więcej warzy i owoców  :Smile:

----------


## DoraG

słyszałam też, że "oponka robi się bardzo często od niewysypiania. może inaczej, nie robi się, ale też nie pomaga więc radzę się dobrze wysypiać  :Big Grin:

----------


## ViBio

Mała korekta do tego co napisał ksylitoleu, nie 3 a 5 posiłków dziennie.

Zamien ziemniaki na kasze najlepiej jaglaną.

Na siłowni skup się bardziej na ćwiczeniach mięśni brzucha, ale nie zaniedbój innych partii ciała.

Pij dużo wody.

----------


## ViBio

Mała korekta do tego co napisał ksylitoleu, nie 3 a 5 posiłków dziennie.

Zamien ziemniaki na kasze najlepiej jaglaną.

Na siłowni skup się bardziej na ćwiczeniach mięśni brzucha, ale nie zaniedbój innych partii ciała.

Pij dużo wody.

----------


## DoraG

A ja jeszcze dorzucę, że ostatni posiłek powinien być nie później niż dwie godziny przed spaniem  :Big Grin:

----------


## GoodDiet

Powinieneś po 1 - dobrze się nawodnić pijąc ok 3 l wody dziennie, mocne herbaty, kawa, alkohol, soki i napoje słodzone są zakazane.

Jeść jak już zostało zaznaczone 5 posiłków dziennie (3 dania główne i 2 przekąski)

Zacząć dzień od solidnego śniadania, maksymalnie  0,5 godziny po przebudzeniu

Jeść sporo warzyw, najlepiej surowych, kasz i brązowego ryżu w połączeniu z chudym mięsem. 

Włącz do codziennego menu tłuszcze jednonienasycone, pomagają spalić tłuszcz z brzucha. Znajdziesz je w oliwkach, pestkach dyni czy słoneczka, oraz w migdałach.

Zbuduj masę mięśniową na siłowni, mięśnie to małe elektrownie, im masz ich więcej tym efektywniej spalasz tłuszcz. Nie zapominaj też o ćwiczeniach kardio, trener obecny na siłowni powinien Ci wszystko wytłumaczyć.

----------


## asia-bednarek

Postaw na dietę wegańską- warzywa, owoce, kasze, owoce suszone i orzechy. Jak najmniej pieczywa a jeśli już to pełnoziarniste. Małe posiłki a częściej (przynajmniej 5 razy dziennie). Nie pij bezpośrednio przed i po posiłku tylko np. pół godz wcześniej. Ustal sobie, że ostatni posiłek np. o 18 a później już nic. No i dużo dużo ruchu  :Smile:

----------


## DoraG

Żeby schudnąć wcale nie trzeba wyrzekać się całkowicie mięsa natomiast warto wybierać to chude i jeść w mniejszej ilości. dobrze jest rozpocząć posiłek od warzyw a potem zabrać się za mięso, bo będziemy już nasyceni warzywami  :Smile:  nie należy też popijać w trakcie posiłków a wypić szklankę wody na 30 minut przed nim. wtedy też zapełnimy żołądek.

----------


## Madziakanrina

Cześć ostatnio znalazłam dietę w której stosuje się soki. Chyba to mogło by być niezłe, tylko tam zastępuje się posiłki właśnie w ten sposób ;/ I wychodzi, że co godzinę musimy wypić kilka szklanek soku ;/ Co praktycznie uniemożliwia normalne funkcjonowanie, bo kto miałby czas na robienie non stop soku? Ale pomysł wydaje mi się bardzo fajny ale nie aż na tyle by stosować go kompleksowo. Może było by to dobrym zamiennikiem zamiast kolacji i drugiego śniadania ?

----------


## przemo.rm

ciarki przechodzą jak się czyta niektóre herezje...

1) Odpowiednia ilość białka musi być zawsze dostarczona czy to jest redukcja czy to lekkie podbicie masy mięsniowej. Jesteś płci męskiej i jeśli nie chcesz wyglądać jak chucherko to białko musi być. Oczywiście wszystkie składniki muszą być zbilansowane, ale to temat rzeka. 
BTW dieta wegańska...masakra u faceta chyba, że nie trenuje lub w ogóle nie chce mieć mięsni :Smile: 

2) Musisz ćwiczyć na odchudzanie trening siłowy z treningiem kardio (siłowy 3 razy w tygodniu po 30 minut kardio 5 po 50 minut, mozesz też po siłowym robic kardio 30 minut). Zrób najpierw porządną redukcję i zbij masę ciała do 80 kg po jedzeniu. Pamiętaj że tłuszcz spala się warstwowo a ten z okolic brzucha i niekiedy klatki piersiowej na końcu przy odpowiednio niskim BMI. Wszystko zależy od adipocytów, hormonów i diety (np. nadmiar piwa - aromataza)

3) Robienie brzuszków nie pali tłuszczu na brzuchu...w żaden sposób miejscowo. Generalnie nie da się miejscowo palić tłuszczu.

4) Ludzie ogarnijcie się już z tymi mono dietami z czasopism...soki? *ZBILANSOWANA DIETA*

5) I na koniec najwazniejsza informacja. To czy chudniesz zalezy wyłącznie od bilansu kalorycznego. Jest na plus - tyjesz Jest na minus - chudzniesz. Nawet jedząc czekolade na bilansie ujemnym schudniesz. Natomiast ilość bilansu zależna jest od naszego METABOLIZMU ale to juz kolejny temat rzeka. Dlatego na przykład zaleca się 5 posiłków dziennie - zwiększa się tak nieco metabolizm organizmu.

4) Ja ważyłem przy 178 cm  90 kg ...teraz ważę 78 przy sylwetce nie chwaląc się dobrej ^^

5) Ktoś napisał że kawa jest zakazana...bez przesady jak lubisz i nie przesadzasz tym bardziej że niezle podkręca metabolizm :Smile:

----------


## Madziakanrina

To jak jesteśmy przy metabolizmie to warto pamiętać o dobrym poziomie żelaza. Jego brak ujemnie wpływa na pracę mięśni, przez co stajemy się zmęczen. Inaczej mniej zdatni do życia.

----------


## przemo.rm

Bardzo wiele czynników wpływa na zmęczenie powysiłkowe  :Smile:  
Żelazo jest bardzo ważne zwłaszcza dla biegaczy, ale nie ma być go za dużo tylko każdy powinien mieć jego poziom w prawidłowym zakresie. Odpowiednio prawidłowe poziomy żelaza, ferrytyny, TIBC
Obniża wchłanianie np.: kawa, herbata duża podaż wapnia 
Podwyższa: czerwone mięso, ryby, witamina C 
Najważniejsze jest odpowiednia dieta w razie objawów niedoboru kontrola krwi zwłaszcza u kobiet w ciąży, w okresie dojrzewania, miesiączkowanie. Należy unikać biegania na twardej nawierzchni zwłaszcza w złym obuwiu - dodatkowo obniża to poziom żelaza. Warto włączyć w dietę szpinak zielone warzywa liściaste, kaszę gryczaną, fasolę, płatki owsiane.

----------


## kamil_id

Mam wrażenie, że większość użytkowników działa na zasadzie - nie znam się to się wypowiem. Macie świadomość, że szkodzicie innym chwaląc się swoją niewiedzą?

Co do Twojego pytania Piter - dieta powinna być dostosowana do somatotypu. Ogólne zasady diety odchudzającej to: mało węglowodanów, większość posiłków powinna być białkowo-tłuszczowa. Ilość posiłków nie ma znaczenia, znaczenie ma ich suma energetyczna - nie powinna być jednak zbyt niska. Diety typu 800, 1000 kcal można sobie wsadzić głeboko w ...
I jeszcze jedno - jeśli masz dostęp do sprawdzonego mięsa, nie bój się tłuszczu zwierzęcego. Golonka, boczek jak najbardziej wskazane u Ciebie. Ale nie z ziemniakami, kaszami - tylko z warzywami.

Nadmiaru soków owocowych - zdecydowanie unikać.

----------


## DoraG

a moim zdaniem to bez sensu w ogóle czytać porady w sieci. Nie lepiej wybrać się na wizytę do dietetyka? On ułoży indywidualną dietę, bo wiadomo, że każdy z nas jest inny, ma inne zapotrzebowanie i prowadzi inny styl życia a to wszystko wpływa na odchudzanie.

----------


## przemo.rm

Zalecana przez czesc dietetyków dieta białkowo tłuszczowa rodem z menshealth to kontrowersyjny temat :Smile:  Nalezy ograniczać spożycie tłustego mięsa, ale tak jak napisałeś jak już się je zjada to bez węgli.
Dla budowy mieśni i elimancji tłuszczu ok...ale jeśli chodzi o następstwa naczyniowe...niezbyt^^ BTW węgle są bardzo potrzebne dla osób trenujących ale muszą być odpowiedniej jakości - kasza gryczana - ryż brązowy.

Za MP:
_"Tłuszcze nasycone

Tłuszcze nasycone – zawarte są przede wszystkim w produktach pochodzenia zwierzęcego (mięsie, produktach nabiałowych, smalcu, twardych margarynach) oraz w niektórych olejach (kokosowy, palmowy). Powinny stanowić <10% dziennego zapotrzebowania energetycznego.

Cząsteczki tłuszczów nasyconych posiadają pojedyncze wiązania między atomami – dzięki takiej budowie chemicznej są łatwo rozpuszczalne w organizmie człowieka, a tym samym łatwiej przez niego przyswajane. Są doskonałym źródłem energii (czyli kalorii!), ale powodują wzrost stężenia cholesterolu we krwi."_

Polecam ten artykuł  :Smile:  dieta.mp.pl/zasady/show.html?id=67338

----------


## kamil_id

> Zalecana przez czesc dietetyków dieta białkowo tłuszczowa rodem z menshealth to kontrowersyjny temat


Absolutnie nie zaleciłem diety białkowo-tłuszczowej. Stwierdziłem, że większość posiłków powinna być białkowo-tłuszczowa. Mało węgli to nie to samo co ich brak.





> Zalecana przez czesc dietetyków dieta białkowo tłuszczowa rodem z menshealth to kontrowersyjny temat Nalezy ograniczać spożycie tłustego mięsa, ale tak jak napisałeś jak już się je zjada to bez węgli.
> Dla budowy mieśni i elimancji tłuszczu ok...ale jeśli chodzi o następstwa naczyniowe...niezbyt^^


Z całym szacunkiem, ale wiązanie spożywania tłuszczu z konsekwencjami w postaci problemów naczyniowych to jest najzwyczajniej bzdura. Mam tu na myśli tłuszcze nasycone.





> BTW węgle są bardzo potrzebne dla osób trenujących ale muszą być odpowiedniej jakości - kasza gryczana - ryż brązowy.


Pełna zgoda.




> Za MP:
> _"Tłuszcze nasycone
> (...)
> Cząsteczki tłuszczów nasyconych posiadają pojedyncze wiązania między atomami – dzięki takiej budowie chemicznej są łatwo rozpuszczalne w organizmie człowieka, a tym samym łatwiej przez niego przyswajane. Są doskonałym źródłem energii (czyli kalorii!), ale powodują wzrost stężenia cholesterolu we krwi."_


Zgadza się, że są źródłem kalorii - skądś trzeba brać energię. Zdecydowanie lepszym źródłem jest tłuszcz niż węglowodany. Mam na myśli przeciętnego Kowalskiego.
Powodują wzrost cholesterolu - co z tego? Przecież cholesterol jest niezbędny do życia. Nie mówiąc już o tym, że tłuszcze w znacznym stopniu podnoszą poziom HDL, tzw. dobrego cholesterolu. Inna sprawa, że LDL też jest dobry...
Wyprzedzając kontrargumenty - to nie cholesterol jest przyczyną wspomnianych wyżej problemów naczyniowych. 




> a moim zdaniem to bez sensu w ogóle czytać porady w sieci. Nie lepiej wybrać się na wizytę do dietetyka? On ułoży indywidualną dietę, bo wiadomo, że każdy z nas jest inny, ma inne zapotrzebowanie i prowadzi inny styl życia a to wszystko wpływa na odchudzanie.


Oczywiście, że indywidualne dopasowanie jest kluczowe. Pytanie tylko - czy trafisz na profesjonaliste, czy na felczera z palcem w nosie, który powtarza absurdalne zalecenia?

Konsultacja online z właściwą osobą też może dać znakomite efekty

----------


## przemo.rm

Ostatnio bardzo ciekawy temat :Smile:  Realny wpływ podwyższonego poziomu cholesterolu na postępowanie miażdżycy od młodości, aż do objawowej miażdżycy w wieku starczym....Medycyna jednogłośnie sugeruje, że nadmiar tłuszczów zwierzęcych w diecie podnosi poziom złego cholesterolu, a z kolei podwyższony poziom cholesterolu podnosi ryzyko miażdżycy. Lekarze dość szybko przepisują statyny przy nawet lekko podwyższonym poziomie cholesterolu mimo iż jest on różny w różnych krajach i często można go obniżyć naturalnymi metodami. 
chorobawiencowa.mp.pl/informacje/definicje/show.html?id=62043
Raczej nie kwestionowałbym danych z Medycyny Praktycznej tylko zachował złoty środek  :Smile:

----------


## Madziakanrina

> Ostatnio bardzo ciekawy temat Realny wpływ podwyższonego poziomu cholesterolu na postępowanie miażdżycy od młodości, aż do objawowej miażdżycy w wieku starczym....Medycyna jednogłośnie sugeruje, że nadmiar tłuszczów zwierzęcych w diecie podnosi poziom złego cholesterolu, a z kolei podwyższony poziom cholesterolu podnosi ryzyko miażdżycy. Lekarze dość szybko przepisują statyny przy nawet lekko podwyższonym poziomie cholesterolu mimo iż jest on różny w różnych krajach i często można go obniżyć naturalnymi metodami. 
> chorobawiencowa.mp.pl/informacje/definicje/show.html?id=62043
> Raczej nie kwestionowałbym danych z Medycyny Praktycznej tylko zachował złoty środek


Medycyna praktyczna już nie raz trafiła w ślepy punkt. Wisz jak stosowano kiedyś strzykawki? Zaczęto od eksperymentów z opiatami, podawano ludziom to na wszystko. Na bule brzucha, na biegunkę - w czopkach. Teraz to mnie śmieszy jak widzę w telewizji ludziom walczących o lek z konopi . . . To będzie kolejny narkotyk który będzie początkiem wielkiej epidemii ? Jak macie pisać jakieś bzdury o zaletach i to, że to przecież nie jest opium ! To na początku poczytajcie co lekarze i aptekarze zrobili ludziom w XVIII - XIX wieku to będzie dla was szok !!


Ja jestem za zdrowym trybem, życia. Owszem mam wyrzeczenia, które troszkę mi utrudniają zabawę. 
1 nie pijam alkoholu
2 nie mam żadnych używek, nigdy
3  staram się często uprawiać sport 
4 jadam tylko dobre posiłki
5 często pijam rózne soki

Nigdy nie zamierzam, pić, palić i stosować narkotyków nawet jako leki. Nie ważne w jakiej to sytuacji, no może jak by śmierć miała być ciężka. Sport to jedyna dobra droga do figury. Nie ważne ile będzie się jadło, nie ważne jak bardzo się ktoś będzie głodził. To wszystko bez sensu bo to potem i tak wraca. Jak kończymy z wszelkimi wyrzeczeniami, to i tak nam to wróci ! Kiedy uprawiamy jakiś sport to jednak mamy jakąś kontrole nad swoją wagą. I jesteśmy w stanie to kontrować, przez podniesienie poziomu wysiłku. Ja dodatkowo pijam soki aby zapewnić organizmowi odpowiednie dawki witamin. Wy penie stosujecie witaminki w tabletkach, które musicie połykać przed i po posiłku. Co pewnie sprawia wam mało przyjemności. 

Teraz powstaje coraz więcej diet. Przez normy społeczne, teraz jesteśmy edukowani w podstawówka i gimnazjum i tak dalej. Że nadwaga,a co dopiero bardzo duża nadwaga ! Są bardzo groźne dla naszego organizmu. I przez to coraz więcej powstaje cudownych diet na których ludzie są łakni wydać coraz więcej pieniędzy. Taka dieta 3D w której nei ma praktycznie witamin. Co ona moze nam dać ?! Nic, wykończymy się i to już bedzie nasz koniec.

----------


## przemo.rm

Co do promocji leków i promocji lekkich narkotyków nie sposób się z Tobą nie zgodzić  :Smile: 

Co do soków ok są wskazane ale nie mogą stanowić mono diety  :Smile:  I nie powinny zastępować czystej wody niegazowanej i jeśli ktoś dużo ćwiczy to napojów izotonicznych.

Co do reszty zgadzam się diety powstają bo osoba która wymyśli nową modną dietę obławia się pieniędzmi ^^

----------


## kamil_id

> Co do soków ok są wskazane ale nie mogą stanowić mono diety  I nie powinny zastępować czystej wody niegazowanej i jeśli ktoś dużo ćwiczy to napojów izotonicznych.


Dokładnie. 
Jak widać dla niektórych slogan "zdrowo jem" oznacza dużo soków owocowych. Tłuszcz jest zły, fruktoza cacy  :Wink:

----------


## Madziakanrina

> Dokładnie. 
> Jak widać dla niektórych slogan "zdrowo jem" oznacza dużo soków owocowych. Tłuszcz jest zły, fruktoza cacy


Ja jestem po prostu bojowniczo do tego nastawiona  :Stick Out Tongue:  
I lubię tak zdrowe soki, że propaguję propagandę. Czy się wam to podoba czy nie.

----------


## DoraG

"Ja jestem za zdrowym trybem, życia. Owszem mam wyrzeczenia, które troszkę mi utrudniają zabawę. 
1 nie pijam alkoholu
2 nie mam żadnych używek, nigdy
3 staram się często uprawiać sport 
4 jadam tylko dobre posiłki
5 często pijam rózne soki"

Jak juz ktoś napisał - te wyznaczniki to chyba dobra droga.

----------


## DoraG

"Ja jestem za zdrowym trybem, życia. Owszem mam wyrzeczenia, które troszkę mi utrudniają zabawę. 
1 nie pijam alkoholu
2 nie mam żadnych używek, nigdy
3 staram się często uprawiać sport 
4 jadam tylko dobre posiłki
5 często pijam rózne soki"

Jak juz ktoś napisał - te wyznaczniki to chyba dobra droga.

----------


## Madziakanrina

Oczywiście, że dobra  :Smile:  
Ale pamiętaj też o poszerzaniu horyzontów. 
Warto czasem czytać, książki dają do myślenia. Moje ulubione to kryminały, czasem czytam
jakieś nowości z serii psychologi. Ale ciężko jest dostać jakąś wartościową książkę. Przynajmniej ja sądzę, że w Polsce jest bardzo mało nakładów psychologi które warto czytać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Piszecie tu sporo fajnych rzeczy. Fajnie, że miesza się tyle opinii i miło się to czyta. Ale każdy z was ma połowiczną rację możecie się tam zdrowo odżywiać. I pijać sobie te soki, ale też jak napisał kolega musicie jakoś rozbudowywać mięśnie. A samymi sokami to się tego nie da, kobieta to tam może sobie biegać i to pić. Ale mężczyźnie to wszystko spadnie. Zostało naukowo udowodnione, że trening aerobowy. Zmniejsza ilość mięśni, po prostu zostają spalone bez treningu siłowego. Niestety ale taka jest prawda. Można zdrowo się odżywiać ale też trzeba mieć zdrowo poukładane w głowie. By to wszystko osiągnąć. Niestety ale taka jest prawda. Soki, sport , życie bez alkoholu, ciągła dieta. Niestety ale nie każdy tak wytrzyma długo. W życiu trzeba sobie wszystko urozmaicać, bo źle się na tym wyjdzie.

----------


## przemo.rm

Na ujemnym bilansie okazyjnie można sobie wliczać czekoladke (zwłaszcza ciemną), piwko czy chipsy. Zalecane całkowite niejedzenie ma spowodować "odwyk" gdyż są to produkty wysoko uzależniające  :Smile: 

Co do mięśni to są faceci co im nie zależy na tym...ja tam wolę u siebie sylwetkę mocno wysportowaną (bez dodatkowych odżywek)^^

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hahah - Co do mięśni to są faceci co im nie zależy na tym...ja tam wolę u siebie sylwetkę mocno wysportowaną (bez dodatkowych odżywek)^^ -

Rozbroiłeś mnie  :Smile:  , jak im nie zależy to może niech lepiej zacznie się tym interesować. Bo facet bez mięśni to za przeproszeniem, kobieta bez piersi. Mogą być małe ale muszą być, kiedyś widziałem faceta z praktycznie brakującymi mięśniami. Powiem jedno ten koleś to praktycznie żył tylko na sokach . . . I raczej wątpię, że miał siłę na podniesienie takiej sokowirówki czy tam wyciskarki. Jak by mielił w tym kotlety to może miał by z czego rosnąć. A tak to brak siły jakiej kolwiek. 

Nie próbuje tutaj jakoś pisać źle o sokach. Sam robię soki, bo dziewczyna kupiła wyciskarkę. 
Ale widzę to po sobie, przez jakiś czas kiedy nic nie robiłem. To po tym czułem się bardzo zmęczony.
I bez, życia. Oczywiście nie chodzi tu o soki ale o samo nic nie robienie. Robię sobie rano soczek, teraz piję pomarańczowy. Fajnie smakuje, nie jest słodki jak sklepowy. A kwaśny, lubię takie rzeczy. 
Polecam wam soki ale bez treningu to soczki możecie sobie pijać  :Smile:  Wszystko trzeba ładnie łączyć.

----------


## Madziakanrina

A ten koleś to pewnie chucherko ? youtube.com/watch?v=eYZL8B8ftOk Nie wiem co żeś widział i gdzie ale powinieneś się leczyć. Albo jesteś mało dowartościowany. Mięśnie nie są najwyższym wyznacznikiem, za dużo naoglądałeś się ekipy z Newcastle albo Warsaw Shore.  Jedynym dowcipem u ciebie pewnie jest twój ptaszek. Skoro nie wiesz jaki jest prawdziwy twardziel. Koleś z maczugą odchodzi do lamusa. Chyba, że wyrywasz na jaskiniowa. Pałą w łeb i do jaskini.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mogę poszukać filmiki na których znajdę modelkę z piersiami szerokości 80cm. I napiszę, każda co się zemną umówi już na starcie ma zapewnione powiększenie piersi. 

Bez przesady, jak ktoś chce pić soki. To niech kupi wyciskarkę, w puregreen jest ich mnóstwo. Tanie ,drogie, jedno, dwu ślimakowe. 
Ale nie przesadzajmy, jeśli zależy wam na zdrowiu to zapraszam także do siłowni. Soki będą dobre, w zimę. Jako świetne źródło witamin. 

Podrywy to mam różne, niektóre to ja mogę poderwać na soczek pomarańczowy. . . A maczuga to mi się potem przydaje.

----------


## Kasia1987

Możesz jeść co tylko chcesz i ile chcesz.
Rok też chciałam schudnąć. Myślałam o różnych dietach ale koleżanka poleciła mi African Mango.
Suplement Diety który na prawdę mi pomógł!!!
2 miesiące i prawie 10 kilo poszło w niepamięć.

Polecam wszystkim kobietom w podobnej sytuacji  :Smile: 
Link w temacie  :Smile: 
Coś nam się od życia należy!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

o chyba najlepiej jest połączyć wszystkie dobre rady i je wdrożyć w życie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kolejna super dieta. Wow a te kapsułki to pewnie z kozim moczem, okiem traszki i zapewne jakimś pasożytem. Może są w nim jajeczka tasiemca, dlatego tak dobrze działa ! 
Ja już wolę*pić soki zamiast jeść obiad rano wieczorem, po południu i w nocy. 
Kupię huroma za 10 000 z aluminium lotniczego i soki będę robił z prędkością odrzutowca. 
Ale nigdy grosza nie wydam na jakiś Gów^%y specyfik przez który ludzie są non stop oszukiwani !
Nie mam pojęcia czumu jeszcze tego admin nie zbanował ! Ta panienka z tymi swoimi soczkami na których punkcie ma bzika. Jest mniej straszna id tych piguł. Kiedyś to lekarze przepisywali amfetaminę na takie sprawy, a jak teraz jest zabroniona to sięgają po coś innego.

----------


## ptak13

M.in. ćwiczenia które korzystnie wpływają na modelację brzucha to nożyce i brzuszki.

----------


## Madziakanrina

No niestety masz rację. Tylko praca i praca ale i zdrowe odżywianie !!

----------


## Guacamole

bez żadnego wysiłku i konsekwencji prawda jest taka, że nie jesteśmy w stanie dużo osiągnąć. najgorzej to jednak jest się zmotywować (przynajmniej tak było w moim przypadku). dlatego najlepiej te zmiany rozpocząć z kimś jeszcze. dodatkowa osoba to dodatkowy motywator!

----------


## Madziakanrina

Znajdź kogoś chętnego do ćwiczenia  :Smile:  
Wiem, że to jest ciężka sprawa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Znajdź kogoś chętnego do ćwiczenia  
> Wiem, że to jest ciężka sprawa.


Jak się nie chce wyglądać dobrze dla samego siebie, to co kto morze tutaj pomóc ?

----------


## Teresska

Na płaski brzuch polecam jeść dużo produktów mlecznych, szczególnie jogurtu naturalnego. Do tego zdrowa, zbilansowana dieta i ruch oczywiście.  :Smile:

----------


## gaxon

Dużo wody pić, jeść w równych odstępach czasowych, ruszać się. 80% sukcesu to jeść zdrowo!

----------


## zdziska8

dużo ruchu  :Smile:  mniej  cukru  :Smile:  powodzenia  :Smile: a  najlepiej doradzi  ?Ci  dietetyk  :Smile:

----------


## aurelka

Dużo ruchu,częste i zdrowsze posiłki dużo dają. Jestem zadowolona z efektów.

----------


## izula

jesli takie metody jak dieta i ruch nie dają rezultatu to zawsze pozostaje liposukcja. Inwazyjny zabieg, ale rezultaty są niesamowite. Grunt to tylko znaleźć dobrego chirurga plastycznego. Moja mama miała zabieg liposukcji robiony u dr Chęcińskiego z Warszawy i wszystko dobrze zostało wykonane - to dla zainteresowanych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

piec posiłków co mniej wiecej 3 godziny. Jak najmniej tluszczu, cukru i przetworzonych dan. Najlepiej warzywa, warzywa i jeszcze raz warzywa plus miesko  :Smile:  zerknij sobie na strone fitandeasy.pl/pl/ maja tam fajne przepisy na zdrowe salatki, obiady itp. Do tego ich produkty sa super przyszne i można z nich zrobic nieskonczona ilość fit posiłków  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po pierwsze Green Magma to najbardziej skoncentrowany i najczystszy ekstrakt młodego zielonego jęczmienia dostępny na rynku !! Po drugie nawet tabletki Green Magmy nie spowodują, że kilogramy cudownie zaczną same znikać. To jest SUPLEMENT DIETY!! Czy wspomaga w walce z Kg?? Zdecydowanie TAK!!! Jednak właśnie wspomaga, nie zrobi 'roboty' za was. Czy jest skuteczny?? Oryginalna Formuła Green Magma, powstała w 1969r i gdyby była tylko 'jedno sezonową nowością' to nie pisalibyśmy o niej, prawie 50 lat później. Musi działać. Kwestia CENY. Oczywiście, wszyscy chcemy 'tanio i dobrze', ale czy to możliwe?? Koniec, końców jakość musi kosztować. Nie może być inaczej. Jeżeli ktoś wkłada w coś ogrom pracy, badań to ma prawo żądać odpowiedniego wynagrodzenia za to. Każdy z nas indywidualnie dokonuje wyboru : Czy dba o Siebie, czy tworzy tylko iluzje że to robi? I właśnie MAGMA to dbanie o siebie, a trawa jęczmienna za 20zł za wiadro to iluzja. Wszystkich, którzy wybierają mimo wszystko pierwszą opcję, zapraszam do kontaktu: info@sklepekohouse.pl Zdrowia i wytrwałości

----------


## sloneczna5

Mnie niesttey żadne diety cud nie pomogły . Moze tylko troche zrzuciłam kilogramy ale w dalszym ciągu miałam nadmiernie otłuszczoną okolicę talii . Zdecydowałam się wic na zabieg Vaser Lipo w klinice miracki w warszawie .

----------


## Zemka

no bo trzeba ćwiczyć, ćwiczyć...ale fakt faktem że takie zabiegowe wspomaganie wiele daje. ja sama mimo że dużo ćwiczę to jednak jakieś zabiegi ujędrniające z chęcią stosuję. a te w klinice miracki są bardzo fajne i dobrze wykonywane. widać efekty. także polecam.

----------


## Sewilka

no właśnie ćwiczę i ćwiczę i zdecyduję się na pewno na jakieś dodatkowe zabiegi bo nie widać rezultatów....Klinika Miracki w  Wawie jest ok? bo ja wlasnie rozglądam się za czymś sprawdzonym i z polecenia...także mam nadzieję ze to miejsce będzie na prawdę godne polecenia!

----------


## gubyd

Oczywiście, że trzeba się wspomagać preparatami ujędrniającymi dla naszej skóry, ale nie można stosować ich, nie ćwicząc, bo nigdy efekty nie będą takie, jakie byśmy chcieli. 
Jeżeli ćwiczenia nic nie dają to znak, że robimy nieodpowiednie zestawy na mięśnie brzucha, które najtrudniej jest wyrobić przez kobiety. I brzuszki nie są najlepsze ku temu, tu bardziej trzeba działać na mięśnie skośne, czyli wykonywać te ćwiczenia, które wymagają angażowania jednej strony ciała w tym samym czasie. 
Poza tym jest dużo stojących ćwiczeń, które przynoszą dużo rezultatów, wystarczy sobie poszukać na YT "standing abs exercises", żeby coś znaleźć.

----------


## gubyd

Oczywiście, że trzeba się wspomagać preparatami ujędrniającymi dla naszej skóry, ale nie można stosować ich, nie ćwicząc, bo nigdy efekty nie będą takie, jakie byśmy chcieli. 
Jeżeli ćwiczenia nic nie dają to znak, że robimy nieodpowiednie zestawy na mięśnie brzucha, które najtrudniej jest wyrobić przez kobiety. I brzuszki nie są najlepsze ku temu, tu bardziej trzeba działać na mięśnie skośne, czyli wykonywać te ćwiczenia, które wymagają angażowania jednej strony ciała w tym samym czasie. 
Poza tym jest dużo stojących ćwiczeń, które przynoszą dużo rezultatów, wystarczy sobie poszukać na YT "standing abs exercises", żeby coś znaleźć.

----------


## Mariollla

ja sie wspomogłam zabiegami ujędrniającycmi i odchudzającymi, w Klinice Miracki. Bardzo mi odpowiadały, jestem zadowolona. Super się czuję teraz a moja skóra jest napięta, bez bruzd i gładka  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

biegając gubisz dużo. Ja jak mi  mąż kupił na electro.pl bieżnie to zrzuciałam niemal ze wsząd ;d

----------


## kwiatek0988

Polecam brzuszki  :Smile:

----------


## qwert123_1980

Czy to prawda, że owoce można jeść tylko do południa?

----------

